# Finally going to attempt to use bfd,help !



## cardoc4551 (Jun 7, 2006)

I finally finished my basement home theater and am ready to tackle this bfd that i have had for two years connected in my system but have not used the eq yet!Just a heads up on the room size,11.5 wide x 22ft long x 7ft high.Now heres where its gets interesting,i have 2 def tech main speakers with 15 inch subs on the front wall and in the back corners i have 2 (one in each corner) svs pb12+2.Now did i tell you i like bass! But i also like it to sound good also.Well since i am not equiped to use the room eq setup i went the old fashioned way using the older radio shack meter and excel chart.Well the graph that i charted is horrifing to say the least.Help is definatly needed,where do i start here,i would like to use one channel of the bfd for the svs subs and the other for the deftechs,is this possible.Another thing to note here is that the measurements were taken with just the subs on,the amps for the other speakers were turned off.I have also beleive it or not have set the spl level with my other speakers and am about ten db hot with all the subs on together.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey there, cardoc, and welcome to the Shack!

Have you ever used RoomEQWizard? The documents for REW are here. I'd probably start there. Read through it at your leisure, and start getting the parts together. If you are planning to effectively EQ your subs, you will need this tool.

As to using the BFD to EQ your Definitives and your SVS subs, I can say that it is indeed possible. Previously, I too used Definitives (BP2002 w/ 12" sub in each) and a stand-alone sub at the same time, all EQd with one BFD (I later went to two). It will depend on your particular setup and desires, but yes, in general, it can be done. 

When I had that set up, I EQd each Definitive on its own BFD channel to maintain the left and right signals to each speaker. I then used another BFD to EQ the sub. I did this because I have a focus on music, and wanted to keep my mains L/R balanced. To achieve this, I was running preamp outs from my preamp to each Definitive. If you run L/R pre outs from your preamp to your Definitives, you will need at least two BFDs.

If you are running sub outs to your Definitives as well as your SVS subs, you can do it with one BFD. I would recommend EQing the whole thing as one, and be done with it. You will get the best response that way. 

Either way, I would imagine that you should have no problem getting bass!


----------

